# Verbraucherzentrale: Rechnungen von NTT Telco Inkasso nicht bezahlen



## sascha (18 November 2011)

*Die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen warnt vor Rechnungen und Anrufen einer “NTT Telco aus Wiesbaden”. Die Forderungen der Firma für die Dienste Winfinder und Windienst sollten nicht bezahlt werden, so die Verbraucherschützer.*

*http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...gen-von-ntt-telco-inkasso-nicht-bezahlen-4906
*


----------



## chiggy178 (26 November 2011)

hallo ich bin auch davon betroffen von diesen leuten angerufen und angeschrieben worden, der betrag ist auch in 3stelliger höhe. ich weiß genau das ich da nie mit gemacht habe. außerdem ist der zeitraum der selbe wie im artikel auf der startseite beschrieben ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2011)

kuck hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/01805329999-anrufe-hier-melden.33050/page-2#post-339058


----------

